# "Standing In The Shade"



## enezdez (Aug 21, 2016)

D750
f/6.3
ISO 100
1/400 Sec.
24 - 70 mm - f/2.8G
24 mm

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 22, 2016)

I like it. Reminds me of veins in translucent skin


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice.
I also thought of blood vessels.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

Really cool image, is that a reflection on the water? Interesting and mysterious image.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 23, 2016)

Quite cool. I like the composition in the repetition and development of the shape (of the main boughs) from the bottom right to the top left.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

It has great abstract qualities!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 25, 2016)

perfect!


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 25, 2016)

Arterial Infrared ?


----------



## enezdez (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank You All For Your Complimentary Words!  Just In Case You Are Wondering, it's a tree in Queens, NY in a cemetery & I am "Standing In The Shade" - Literally Underneath The Branches!  Thank You Again For All Your Kind Words!

Sincerely,

Enezdez


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 25, 2016)

I've seen vision and tried taking a photo of it ... didn't turn out as good as yours ... I think the problem was finding so translucent leaves.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 25, 2016)

Whoah, that's a great shot! Looks like an old infrared film photo. Very neat!


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## otherprof (Aug 25, 2016)

enezdez said:


> View attachment 126375
> 
> D750
> f/6.3
> ...


Really nice! I can hear the beginning of Teddybears' Picnic : If you go into the woods tonight, you better not go alone . . .


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 25, 2016)

I often use "the exceptional image" in my discussions here as a goal.  Your image has attained that goal.

Your image has an abstract, van Gogh feel.


----------



## koleks (Sep 10, 2016)

I like it!


----------

